# 1.2 Stage 1 auf 1.3 ...

## troubadix

Hi,

da ich nun mein Gentoo halbwegs am laufen habe, würd mich mal interessieren wie es weitergeht?

Wenn irgendwann 1.3 rauskommt mit gcc 3.1 oder 3.x wie wird dann

die komplette Distri upgegraded?

Gruss

troubadix

----------

## Beforegod

Es bleibt dann Dir überlassen ob Du dann auf GCC umsteigen willst.

Du kannst auch jetzt schon mit gcc 3.1 arbeiten wenn Du möchtest.

lösche einfach den symlink /etc/make.profile

und leg mittels

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-1.0-gcc3 /etc/make.profile
> 
> 

 

ein emerge --clean rsync und dann kannste loslegen!

Viel Spass!

----------

